# Purchased @ Elara 5000 pts OddYears Recindind immediately Join Tug Save Huge!



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have been a HHonors Member for 5 years now and never thought of timesharing but was interested but never did any research before. I really like the Elara hotel I enjoyed our room and our stay. My wife and I travel a lot were young no kids yet and we saw value you in a timeshare for the long term opportunity. Probably travel at least 2 weeks per year. The sales pitch was good ive been in sales my whole life and tried negotiating, they through in extra bonus points. But I figured it was way over priced. I really like the flexibility because we like to travel to different places were not interested in returning to the same place every year. I am a cash buyer had no interest in financing at 17% lol that's insane. So I signed the docs knowing about the 5 day reciding period. I did I paid deposit but I didn't pay in full I negotiated and said I would send a certified check with in 5 days. I'm glad I paid 15 bucks to join here great purchase!

I write this from the Elara pool the day after my purchase and about 1 hour of research on the forum I relaized there are way better opportunities.

5000 pts every Odd Year
Gold Season ( not sure if it even matters because platinum season just uses more points.)
Week 32 floating 
One Bedroom Grand
Price: $16,500 idiot move I knew the depreciation had to be 60%.
So I am thrilled to find this forum.

I am extremely interest in timesharing at HGVC because of the flexibility. And available properties. But I am thrilled to look for a great deal as well.

I have lots of questions I hope everyone can help me answer!

First is starting on how to write the Recinding Letter!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome and congratulations on finding Tug.

On the Tug Forums Home Page , click on the "Buying, Selling, Renting" Link,
Then toward the top of the page you will see a number of Red "Sticky" Tabs,
Click on "How to rescind (cancel) my Timeshare Purchase"

That will provide you the info you need.  

Also rememember to follow the rescision instructions exactly as they are stated in your contract which I assume you have a copy of.

Send your rescision letter via US Mail, Return Receipt requested to the address specified in you contract.

Best wishes,

Richard


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Great I found the link I will draft a recind letter, and FedEx overnight.

Can anyone give me an idea of what this package could be purchased as a resale?

Also my biggest concern about HGVC is availability. I always plan my vacations at least 8 months to 1 year in advance. And me and my wife love to travel to different destinations, we do short 4 day trips usually 3 to 4 times a year. Because of our work schedule it works the best.

The reason I like the program was for the options to all the properties. but if they are always unavailable then it's not worth it.

Also what does home resort must be a full week stay? I thought based on your points and what resort and what room you choose during what season. My whole thing with time share is I really don't want to be tied to one resort.

So I had week 32 floating gold season does that mean I have first rights to the room during that week?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 24, 2015)

BMWM4 said:


> Great I found the link I will draft a recind letter, and *FedEx overnight*.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of what this package could be purchased as a ....



*NO, NO, NO ... United States Postal Service, Return Receipt. Certified Mail .....*

*Fed Ex is NOT the USPS* .... legal counts; overnight mail does not (might some places, but you want to PAY a LAWYER to argue that "point" or lose all that money by buying retail BECAUSE you THINK you know more than their lawyers?)


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 24, 2015)

BMWM4 said:


> Great I found the link I will draft a recind letter, and FedEx overnight.


No need to go to the expense of sending the letter FedEx overnight.  Send it via USPS Registered Mail.  The letter does not need to be received by them by the end of the rescission period -- you only need to prove it was sent by that date (so no return receipt is even necessary).  You will have no issues whatsoever w/ Hilton accepting your rescission as they are a class outfit.

Kurt


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 24, 2015)

In December 2013 my brother bought an annual 7000 point package in Las Vegas for $8,800.00. I think it was at the Las Vegas Strip property. You are understating the "depreciation". I think you will find that the going resale rate for what you almost purchased is probably $3-$4,000.00. I could be high on the price. Do some more reading on this forum and you will be referred to the websites ran by Judi Kozlowski and Seth Nock which will identify timeshares at Elara currently for sale. Most on this Board find the two of them very reputable. I purchased my unit through Judi in 2010 and she was a pleasure to deal with. My brother also bought his resale through Judi. 

You also need to learn about the right of first refusal that Hilton has. Do a search on this forum for ROFR and spend time reading to educate yourself. It took three offers for me to pass ROFR.  Also educate yourself on how the points and maintenance fees relate. You get the most bang for your buck on an annual 7000 point package. Remember, you pay the upfront fee once. You pay the annual maintenance fees forever.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 24, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> No need to go to the expense of sending the letter FedEx overnight.  Send it via USPS* Registered Mail*.  The letter does not need to be received by them by the end of the rescission period -- you only need to prove it was sent by that date (so no return receipt is even necessary).  You will have no issues whatsoever w/ Hilton accepting your rescission as they are a class outfit.
> 
> Kurt



Kurt,
*Registered Mail* is for stock certificates and other "cash" equivalent valuables .... it is EXPENSIVE as each post office MUST secure a_ registered_ letter (item) in a bank-like safe.

It is Certified Mail (solid green return card) and green & white paper with stamped mailing date by post office clerk. I always avail myself of the GREEN POST CARD size Return Receipt as it is signed for (scribbled most likely) ... but it comes back to ME as another assurance the item GOT TO THEM.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 24, 2015)

BMWM4 said:


> Also my biggest concern about HGVC is availability. I always plan my vacations at least 8 months to 1 year in advance. And me and my wife love to travel to different destinations, we do short 4 day trips usually 3 to 4 times a year. Because of our work schedule it works the best.
> 
> The reason I like the program was for the options to all the properties. but if they are always unavailable then it's not worth it.


If you can plan that far in advance, you will have no problems finding availability except occasionally during very peak times at the most in-demand places (HHW during Christmas, for example).  But even then, if you can plan at the 9-month Open Season window, you will have good success.  The flexibility of booking less than a week at any location is a big reason we love our HGVC ownership.



> Also what does home resort must be a full week stay? I thought based on your points and what resort and what room you choose during what season. My whole thing with time share is I really don't want to be tied to one resort.
> 
> So I had week 32 floating gold season does that mean I have first rights to the room during that week?


Home Season booking advantage is only for your home resort, in the season that you own, in the exact unit you own, and checking in on the designated check-in day for that resort.  In your situation, the "week 32" means nothing.  What was important is that you were buying a Gold week and that determined your Home Season.

But don't be too hung up on being "tied to one resort".  I have owned my SeaWorld week for 9 years and have yet to use a Home Season reservation.  I always have just used the points to stay in whatever resort I wanted, when I wanted, for the length that I wanted.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 24, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Kurt,
> *Registered Mail* is for stock certificates and other "cash" equivalent valuables .... it is EXPENSIVE as each post office MUST secure a_ registered_ letter (item) in a bank-like safe.
> 
> It is Certified Mail (solid green return card) and green & white paper with stamped mailing date by post office clerk. I always avail myself of the GREEN POST CARD size Return Receipt as it is signed for (scribbled most likely) ... but it comes back to ME as another assurance the item GOT TO THEM.


Yes, I meant Certified mail.  Still, no return receipt is necessary though to prove that you sent it.

Kurt


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> *NO, NO, NO ... United States Postal Service, Return Receipt. Certified Mail .....*
> 
> *Fed Ex is NOT the USPS* .... legal counts; overnight mail does not (might some places, but you want to PAY a LAWYER to argue that "point" or lose all that money by buying retail BECAUSE you THINK you know more than their lawyers?)



My brothers a lawyer he will be drafting it for me. Has any one drafted there own recind letter and sent it certified mail? Or must you have a lawyer draft it? If you follow the format on here in the sticky on this forums there should not be any issues?

Can you not just state that you did not have time to weigh out all that parts of the contract was not explained and you did not have time to make an informed decision?


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 24, 2015)

BMWM4 said:


> My brothers a lawyer he will be drafting it for me.
> 
> Can you not just state that you did not have time to weigh out all that parts of the contract was not explained and you did not have time to make an informed decision?



There is no need to state a reason why you are rescinding.  Just state that your are, and they must honor your request.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2015)

Your rescission letter need not be anything complicated or legalese. Just:

I/We wish to cancel contract #_________ dated March, XX, 2015.
Signed_____husband, ________wife.
Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover. (All their junk)

Send a copy of your signed contract page and keep the originals.

All signers of the original contract must sign the rescission letter.

Send it USPS Certified with returned receipt.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Your rescission letter need not be anything complicated or legalese. Just:
> 
> I/We wish to cancel contract #_________ dated March, XX, 2015.
> Signed_____husband, ________wife.
> ...



Thanks for all the help I look forward to getting a timeshare thanks for all the help !!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Your rescission letter need not be anything complicated or legalese. Just:
> 
> I/We wish to cancel contract #_________ dated March, XX, 2015.
> Signed_____husband, ________wife.
> ...



I also usually include in the rescision letter :  Please issue a credit for my deposit of $xxxx.xx dollars. Or Please refund my deposit of $xxxx.xx dollars.


Richard


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Mar 24, 2015)

BMWM4 said:


> I have been a HHonors Member for 5 years now and never thought of timesharing but was interested but never did any research before. I really like the Elara hotel I enjoyed our room and our stay. My wife and I travel a lot were young no kids yet and we saw value you in a timeshare for the long term opportunity. Probably travel at least 2 weeks per year. The sales pitch was good ive been in sales my whole life and tried negotiating, they through in extra bonus points. But I figured it was way over priced. I really like the flexibility because we like to travel to different places were not interested in returning to the same place every year. I am a cash buyer had no interest in financing at 17% lol that's insane. So I signed the docs knowing about the 5 day reciding period. I did I paid deposit but I didn't pay in full I negotiated and said I would send a certified check with in 5 days. I'm glad I paid 15 bucks to join here great purchase!
> 
> I write this from the Elara pool the day after my purchase and about 1 hour of research on the forum I relaized there are way better opportunities.
> 
> ...



Welcome and congrats from someone like you who spent $30K on a 5000 pt silver package at the Elara a little over a month ago.  Like you I found TUG learned how to rescind my original contract and saved that $30K.

I have since been reading and learning from this wonderful resource.  Like you I am a 15+ year Hilton Diamond member with over a 100 night a year with Hilton.  I to like the HGVC properties and their points program.  But when I buy it will be on the resale market saving thousands.

I looked up my rescission letter on the internet, if you want a copy PM me but like the others here have said it just needs to say that you want to rescind the contract.  The contact information is in bold above your signature on the final page.

There is no need for a lawyer, Hilton is straight up and they don't play games like some of the others.  They had my $28,000 deposit refunded to me within 48 hours of receiving my letter.  Just make sure it is sent within the 5 days time!  Get a copy of the confirmation of delivery!!  I did FED EX for piece of mind because I could track it online (real time and all that jazz)

If you haven't already, spend your $15 bucks and join TUG, as a newbie I promise you it is money well spent.  Above all, welcome and see you around!

Lee


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2015)

Next, look up TUGgers Seth Nick and/or Judy Koz. They are both reliable brokers who specialize in HGVC resales, and can shepherd it through the sometime minefield of 'right of first refusal'.

Welcome to time-sharing the TUG way.

Jim


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

ldzierzanowski said:


> Welcome and congrats from someone like you who spent $30K on a 5000 pt silver package at the Elara a little over a month ago.  Like you I found TUG learned how to rescind my original contract and saved that $30K.
> 
> I have since been reading and learning from this wonderful resource.  Like you I am a 15+ year Hilton Diamond member with over a 100 night a year with Hilton.  I to like the HGVC properties and their points program.  But when I buy it will be on the resale market saving thousands.
> 
> ...



Yea i will be sending my resission letter tomorrow morning! What type of FedEx did you send? Overnight? Certified Docs? I signed on the 23rd. I will be sending mine out on the 25th so only 2 days in.


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Next, look up TUGgers Seth Nick and/or Judy Koz. They are both reliable brokers who specialize in HGVC resales, and can shepherd it through the sometime minefield of 'right of first refusal'.
> 
> Welcome to time-sharing the TUG way.
> 
> Jim



What is right of first refusal? I was trying to look on the forums here to get an explanation.

Also I was told the when you redeem points the room rates are permanently locked at those rates. Example 7 night stay costs 4000 points in 2015 and same in 2025 or is that incorrect?


I will definitely get in touch with them I'm definitley interested in doing something and getting a much better deal! It's nice to know there is reliable brokers who will give you the facts and honesty. That's how you build a reputable business.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2015)

ROFR as it's known here is the 'right' of a developer to have the ability to step in front of a resale buyer and pick up the week at the offered price. In theory it keeps those subject weeks' value up, but really just gets in the way of the free market.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to TUG and congratulations on being diligent and for finding tug. 

Hgvc is a great system. Just buy resale from either one of the renowned resale broker on tug ( Seth and Judy) or buy on eBay. I bought mine on eBay.  Post any more questions you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> ROFR as it's known here is the 'right' of a developer to have the ability to step in front of a resale buyer and pick up the week at the offered price. In theory it keeps those subject weeks' value up, but really just gets in the way of the free market.



How often would you say that this happens? Is it common?


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 24, 2015)

piyooshj said:


> Welcome to TUG and congratulations on being diligent and for finding tug.
> 
> Hgvc is a great system. Just buy resale from either one of the renowned resale broker on tug ( Seth and Judy) or buy on eBay. I bought mine on eBay.  Post any more questions you have.
> 
> ...



Does it really matter what season you get Gold or Platinum? Because I would just plan to use all my points for the open club reservation season I could care a less about home week reservation. To me this system just seems all about the points and to get avalibility you just have to book in advance and not wait around. For example if I bought a 7000pt platinum at the Flamingo which I will never stay at I just care about getting the points to spend where and when I want each year. Like if I had a Gold package can I not book platinum? 

What is the % of people who actually book home reservations? Because the have the first right to their property if they want to book it ?


----------



## ConejoRed (Mar 24, 2015)

The difference between Gold and Platnium is that you will pay the same maintenance fee annually for the same sized unit, but get more points for the Platnium week so the points to maintenance fee ratio is better.  Example, you will get 5000 points for a 2 bedroom Gold week and 7000 points for a 2 bedroom Platnium week, but pay the same annual maintenance fee for for both.  The Platnium will typically have an higher purchase price due to the greater points value.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 24, 2015)

BMWM4 said:


> What is the % of people who actually book home reservations? Because the have the first right to their property if they want to book it ?



Just expect more home reservation bookings during peak travel season. For example, expect higher home reservation bookings during XMAS/NYE, peak ski season at ski resorts and during peak summer months at beach resorts. 

Some resorts are limited in the number of rooms or a particular unit size/type so they might get booked first once the Club Reservation Window begins.

Availability is really not an issue in Orlando and Vegas. However once the Club Reservation Window opens generally expect lower point rooms to go first.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2015)

*Additional examples of Club Resort availability*

Limited availability with some of the Florida affiliates (excluding Orlando) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224140
3 bedroom units at Kings Land (Hawaii) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202535
Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon Tower (Oahu) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207878&highlight=leftovers
Number of units at each club resort - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218728


----------



## Blues (Mar 25, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> 3 bedroom units at Kings Land (Hawaii) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202535



True.  But Kingsland has lots of 1 and 2 BR units, and it's generally very easy to get them (don't know about holidays like Xmas).  I don't know why they built only two 3BR and two 3BR Premier units in a development with over 300 units total (and more coming in phase 3).

Anyway, I started that thread back in 2013, and stayed in a 3BR unit there in 2014.  Just to follow up, I ended up reserving for 3 days at first, and then two days later I changed it to the 5 days I really wanted.  Encountered no problems whatsoever.

-Bob


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 25, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> *NO, NO, NO ... United States Postal Service, Return Receipt. Certified Mail .....*
> 
> *Fed Ex is NOT the USPS* .... legal counts; overnight mail does not (might some places, but you want to PAY a LAWYER to argue that "point" or lose all that money by buying retail BECAUSE you THINK you know more than their lawyers?)



According to the Nevada rescission law it says it can be "sent certified mail return receipt requested or sent by express, priority or recognized overnight delivery service with proof of service, to the business address of the developer." The developer must refund all payments within 20 days of notice of cancellation.

I sent it fedex with direct signature required. With confirmation of another member who did fedex and was cancellation was completed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2015)

Always makes my day to read posts like this, welcome to TUG....congrats on saving so much money just by finding us in time!


----------



## BMWM4 (Mar 26, 2015)

My FedEx package was signed for and delivered now just waiting for the refund.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats on the rescission!  

Kurt


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats now go find a resale and get a really good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

